# MRC Advanced 2



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

Just putting my $.02 out there, but I've been using this (my first dcc system and first time touching dcc) for a few weeks now and I can tell you that it's a very very easy system to use. I'm using NCE and MRC decoders and they all work perfectly so far. This system is very powerful as well. Last night I had two consists running (4 loco's each) and they both pulled 45 car trains without a problem at all. What i do know right now is that you get what you pay for when you purchase dcc locos.

Bachmann diesel dcc: I wouldn't use another even if free.

Bachmann steam dcc: it sure seams to run sweet. I don't understand why it's so different from the diesels.

Atlas dcc: Smooth as glass and whisper quiet but pretty weak. 

Athearn Genesis diesels dcc: Outstanding performance and sound. 

Broadway Limited diesel dcc: Also outstanding performance and sound and the most powerful yet. 

Athearn blue box conversions: I shouldn't have wasted the time or money. I did this to 6 diesels mainly because I spent a ton of time customizing them with details and love them. Now they will sit in the maintenance yard portion of my layout because they just can't keep up. 

Anyways, these are just some things I've noticed since going to dcc. 
Feel free to add to it.

Mike.


----------

